

Ask HN: I want to build software for robots. What companies do that? - brwr

I wonder if the Mars Rover team is hiring ..
======
relaunched
You can check with Kiva Systems, now owned by Amazon.

[http://www.kivasystems.com/about-us-the-kiva-
approach/career...](http://www.kivasystems.com/about-us-the-kiva-
approach/careers-at-kiva/)

------
orangethirty
Check out robots.net. A blog about robotics. They have a lot of posts about
industry specific stuff. Get in touch with those companies. You should also
build robots on your own time. Its pretty fun.

------
dirktheman
Skycatch is currently hiring, they have an open position for a drone engineer:
angel.co/skycatch/jobs. Not sure if that's what you're looking for, but isn't
that the coolest job title ever...

------
pclark
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5132971>

